# How does your chi(s) sleep WITH YOU?



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey guys! I just went to bed and couldn't go to sleep without posting this. (Pathetic, huh?)  

Anyway, I was wondering how your chi's sleep when they are laying with you?

The reason I ask is because both Charley AND Snoopy sleep on their side with their feet touching me. :? 

I find this rather odd since all the dogs I have had in the past (well, my parents dogs while growing up) have slept on their side with their backs up against me.

Is this a "chihuahua thing"?


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

It's the doggy 'spoon' position! :lol: 
Max is the first small dog I've ever had and he sleeps in a kennel but loves to get in bed in the morning or evening and snuggle ... he crawls all the way down to my ankles. I honestly don't understand how he can breathe, but he seems to love doing this!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Hershey sleeps under the cover (always), behind my hubbys legs or on my side. Sometimes he will sleep between us toward the top of the bed.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

When my boys are allowed to sleep with me, Mr. Peepers sleeps way under the blankets like Max does. And Buster likes to sleep next to me, usually his back against my tummy, or occasionally on my pillow. :wink:


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

It's funny because I'd like Max to be able to sleep w/us but because he started out a foster dog, and from experience we've found that fosters do better when kenneled at night, he actually prefers to sleep in his little kennel at night now. It's early in the morning when my husband gets up or when I first crawl into bed that he will snuggle. Now that he's adopted us, I'd like to have him with me at night more but he's already in the habit of sleeping on his own in his area


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

It must be really comforting for him to have his own space though. :wink: 

Mr. Peepers used to sleep in bed with us but about a month after I got Buster they both had MAJOR potty training set backs and Mr. Peepers started to tear up things. So I made my kitchen their place to sleep in at night. I really wish they could still sleep with me though.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> The reason I ask is because both Charley AND Snoopy sleep on their side with their feet touching me. :?
> I find this rather odd since all the dogs I have had in the past (well, my parents dogs while growing up) have slept on their side with their backs up against me.
> Is this a "chihuahua thing"?


Come to think of it...Diego does sleep on his side with his feet touching my stomach quite a bit. He sleeps all kinds of ways...his favourite is between my legs in the little "house" I make for him. He loves it under the covers!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

well Gizzy normally sleeps on the floor in my room but he wakes up crying so i pick him and and he goes straight under the covers


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Both of my boys sleep under the covers , cuddled up with their mum


----------



## MousesMom (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Guys!
i usually just lurk and read but i saw this and wanted to share too :wave: 
Mouse sleeps with me everynight!! He sleeps curled up with his head on my arm as i sleep on my side...he gets as close as possible and usually sleeps with his little legs all folded up. My husband gets a little jealous but i can't imagine a night without mouse! The four poodles sleep in thier kennels next to our bed however!!! :shock: 

night night!
Deanna


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Deanz sleeps under the blanket basically always unless he gets too warm - he sleeps on my neck or under my neck or near my belly. In the day time he sleeps in his new bed - i will have to post piccys with him in it!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Triny sleeps at my knee's, after licking them for 5 mins, she stays under covers all night. If it is cold Smiffy will go under cover for 5 mins but mainly sleeps on the top near our feet at the bottom of the bed.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah, the boys sleep under the covers as well. I absolutely love that! 

When Snoopy was having his bed-wetting issues, I crated him for about 2 weeks. I think he realized why he was being crated b/c ever since I've let him back in the bed, he hasn't wet AT ALL! (Knock on wood!)


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Yay Snoopy.Im glad he's not piddling on you anymore Shannon..lol.
Only 2 -4 of my dogs sleep with me, Butter right in my face on my pillow...
Peanut under the covers spooned to my belly, Jelly under the covers between my legs, and Red sometimes..she likes her own space, so she sleeps on the other side of the bed. There are usually one or two cats at the foot of the bed too. 
I just cant figure out WHY Dean prefers to sleep on the couch?!? :shock:


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

Ladybug sleeps under the covers. When I lay down she will cuddle up next to my stomach. She usually sleeps in a little ball, but sometimes sleeps on her back as well. She loves to stay warm while sleeping, so sometimes I will find her cuddled up with my husband (who is usually warmer than me).


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

When Gadget sleeps actually with me in my bed and not in his bed on my bed he lays on his tummy all stretched out and snuggled right up close to my body.... but when he is in his bed he sleeps in a ball with his head on the top side of the side of his bed. then he will roll over on his back while sleeping for belly rubs,... and I have to rub his belly because If I don't he will slowing slide over on top of my pillows until I move my arm to rub his tummy... this is a nightly thing... sometime between 2 and 3 am...


----------



## ShyzMommy (Mar 4, 2005)

Shy sleeps with me EVERY night without fail! He usaully sleeps under the covers, by my feet, but every now and then he will come and want to cuddle


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Taco has always slept with me from day one. He starts out under the covers behind my knees, his back to them. It's a ritual, we always start out the same way. Then, when I'm done reading (I have to read a bit before I fall asleep) I turn over and he ends up moving over to "his" side of the bed under the covers.


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

Cocoa sleeps with me at night. I start out on my right side, and depending on warmest spot under blanket is where cocoa starts out on his tummy, and then ends up on his back. He and I then battle out for the best place on the bed by 2am. Who do you think wins? You guessed it, Cocoa. Now Hershey will sleep in her bed until she is big enough to join Cocoa and I.

Jennie cocoa hershey 1 week and 1 day old


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Eddy sleeps "tween" which means between the sheet and the blanket ( his hair tickles me too much otherwise) He usually sleeps either behind my knees or if I'm on my back I have to crook my leg and lies in the "nest" between my legs. Emma sleeps on the bed only if my DH is away for the night or before he comes to bed. He's to scared to squish her as she doesn't weigh anything and you can barely feel her in the bed!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

It's always different with Been.
Sometimes he sleeps with the head on the pillow and body under the blankets, sometimes by the back of my knees when they're bent. Sometimes by my lower back when it hurts, or tummy.
Sometimes he sleeps above my head on my pillow.
and USUALLY him and my hubby leave me with 6 inches of bed to sleep on


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Moco likes to sleep on Hubbys pillow and sometimes on my boobs! (Their pretty big - we're both a little fat - cushion for the pushin!!!)

Hubby really hates the gas. (But his is worse than cute little Mocos!!! He usually sleeps on the couch. He has to get up early in the morning anyway to work the window.)


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, my little ones sleep with once in a while and when they do--Maddie sleeps as close to me as possible and scrappy has to sleep in between my legs(dont know why) and when i do sleep with him im so so sore in the morning bcause i try not to move ---- i dont want to wake him up --


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

paris loves to sleep at my feet , vienna sleeps between me and bf and cosmo likes to doggie spoon with me  i love feeling my chi's when i sleep

kisses nat


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey,

I think this could be a Chi thing, Lexi sleeps exactly the same!
Although sometimes she'll sleep with her back against me, or her head next to mine on my shoulder.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

When I got Lily she was afraid of being covered by a blanket so I didn't even think of trying to get her under my covers. But I keep her bed on top of mine, right next to my pillow. She's safe from being smooshed, safe from falling off my very high bed and she's close enough to wake me any time she needs to get down or just to say hello in the middle of the night. :lol: It's also handy for me to make sure she stays covered all night. She has come to love blankies and usually sleeps with her head under one most of the night.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my 2 change postions a few times during the night. i have their beds on my bed and they start out each in their own bed, then chiwi wakes up and gets under the covers and goes right up against the back of my knees (i sleep in the fetal position) and she curls in a ball. then jumba gets up and goes on top of the covers right above chiwi against the back of my thighs and he sleeps in a ball too. then during the night chiwi will sleep curled up on the side of my neck on my piollow and then jumba will move up right under my armpit.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yup both of my chi's sleep with me ,on me what ever you want to call it


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

My Billy doesn't sleep with me, he sleeps in his own bed on the floor next to me for now. When he grows up a bit (for now I want to keep him close, so I hear him when he wants to go out) he's going to sleep where all my dogs always slept.... in the kitchen. The reason why I can't have him in my bed is, that I can't sleep myself then. I'd constantly be worried that I might crush him and couldn't sleep for a minute. Besides, if I had a dog in my bed every night my sex life would be non existent :wink: ...... and I don't really want that, do I?


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

> Besides, if I had a dog in my bed every night my sex life would be non existent ...... and I don't really want that, do I?


Actually, that's something I always wanted to ask people that have dogs in their beds...... how do manage your intimate moments then? :?


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> > Besides, if I had a dog in my bed every night my sex life would be non existent ...... and I don't really want that, do I?
> 
> 
> Actually, that's something I always wanted to ask people that have dogs in their beds...... how do manage your intimate moments then? :?


There was a thread about this very topic a while ago! :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

Sometimes i find that my boys have crept into my bed in the night and elmo will always sleep right next to me in the foetal position - it is adorable! He will rest his head on my shulder and sleep curled against me in a litlle ball.

Whereas Roo will sleep under the covers at my feet - but then again he's always been that bit more independent than Elmo - maybe its second child syndrome??


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Poppy starts off by sleeping between us with her head on my pillow, on her side. Later she burrows down under the duvet and usually curls up in the crook of my knees...then I have to be careful all night not to move and squash her, but if I do she complains and kicks me! :shock: :lol:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

im not sure whether to let my chi in my bed when i get her, i know i will give in but i dont know of my boyfriend will appreciate someelse pinchin the covers he will b left with none lol
hee hee
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I sleep on my side in a sort of fetal position and Jazzy sleeps under the covers, curled up behind my knees.

I'm not a sound sleeper and am usually up and down several times during the night. Occasionally she gets disgusted 'cause I keep waking her up when I move or get up, and she'll get in her own bed on the floor. She usually gives me "the look" when this happens. :lol:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

thats how my old family dog used to sleep in the crook of my legs with her nose on my buttock bless her i miss her :albino:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Both of mine sleep either curled up in the crook of my arms or next to my stomach or they stretch out on their backs or sides and lay their heads on my shoulders. No Chico he likes to be under the covers when he cuddles me but so far Nikolai doesn't he just wants to be next to me or Faith.


----------

